# Pastrami Wet Brine.



## danbono (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi All I going to do a 3 lb flat for pastrami. I looking for a decent wet brine, total meat & water=2552 grams.I will also be using McCormick's Pickling Spice in the brine.Cinnamon, Allspice, Mustard Seed,  Coriander, Bay Leaves, Ginger, Clove, Red Pepper, Black Pepper,   Cardamom, Mace, and Sulfiting Agent.
Thanks Dan


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 10, 2020)

danbono said:


> Hi All I going to do a 3 lb flat for pastrami. I looking for a decent wet brine, total meat & water=2552 grams.I will also be using McCormick's Pickling Spice in the brine.Cinnamon, Allspice, Mustard Seed,  Coriander, Bay Leaves, Ginger, Clove, Red Pepper, Black Pepper,   Cardamom, Mace, and Sulfiting Agent.
> Thanks Dan








						Pops6927's Wet Curing Brine
					

real simple curing brine:   for every 1 gallon of water, add:  1/3 - 1 cup sea salt (depending if you're on a lo-salt diet)  1 cup granulated sugar or Splenda174  1 cup brown sugar or Splenda174 brown sugar mix  1 tbsp cure no. 1 pink salt  stir thoroughly until clear amber color, pour over...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 10, 2020)

Since you already have your flavors figured out that you want to add I'm assuming your just wanting to know the corect amount of cure #1 to use. Here is a link from the forum. Use the calculator for your meat and water weight.





						Universal Cure Calculator.........
					

I set up a javascript Universal Cure Calculator on my website. Here's the link for anyone who wants to play around with it....  http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html  The calculator can be used to calculate the amount of cure and salt required in sausage...the amounts of cure, salt and sugar...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## danbono (Nov 10, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Since you already have your flavors figured out that you want to add I'm assuming your just wanting to know the corect amount of cure #1 to use. Here is a link from the forum. Use the calculator for your meat and water weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi The calculator seems very confusing to me?
Thanks Dan 1 or 2 tablespoons of brine, 1 gallon water, doesn't seem like enough?
Pops wet brine


----------



## danbono (Nov 10, 2020)

danbono said:


> Hi The calculator seems very confusing to me?
> Thanks Dan 1 or 2 tablespoons of brine, 1 gallon water, doesn't seem like enough?
> Pops wet brine


Here is what I came up with so far..Total meat & water 2569grams. 0.25%Cure=6.4grams. 2%Morton's Coarse Kosher salt=51 grams..1%Sugar=25 grams.
How does it look? 
Thanks Dan


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 10, 2020)

danbono said:


> Hi The calculator seems very confusing to me?
> Thanks Dan 1 or 2 tablespoons of brine, 1 gallon water, doesn't seem like enough?
> Pops wet brine


When using the calculator all you need to do is enter the weight of the meat if you want a dry rub cure. For a brine enterbthe weight of the meat and the water combined. You had stated your total weight of meat and water was 2552 grams. Thats the number you will enter into the calculator. I punched it in for you ... Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 10, 2020)

danbono said:


> Here is what I came up with so far..Total meat & water 2569grams. 0.25%Cure=6.4grams. 2%Morton's Coarse Kosher salt=51 grams..1%Sugar=25 grams.
> How does it look?
> Thanks Dan


That looks right to me.


----------



## danbono (Nov 10, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> That looks right to me.


OK I got it now. Brine is simmering.The comes the wait. The PPM was throwing me off?
Thanks Dan


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 10, 2020)

Posibly...lol . Dont over think it. That calculater is set up for folks like me that are not a super math wiz! Lol. Enter the weight and your good to go!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 10, 2020)

Also... Keep us posted on the progress... We love to see pics of the finishe product!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 10, 2020)

Hope you are not simmering with the cure in it.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 10, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Hope you are not simmering with the cure in it.


Agreed. Good point pc! Boil.....cool....then dissolve the cure.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 10, 2020)

danbono said:


> Hi The calculator seems very confusing to me?
> Thanks Dan 1 or 2 tablespoons of brine, 1 gallon water, doesn't seem like enough?
> Pops wet brine


 Dan, I gave you a summary in the thread on the other fourm, but here the link to Pop's explanation of why his brine does work.





__





						Pop's Curing Brine
					

Let me present this photo of the intructions from a package of cure #1:    Do you seer where it says : "... 24 pounds of curing salt to 100 gallons of water ..."? take 24 lbs x 16 oz per pound = 384 oz. per 100 gallons of water. That is THE MAXIMUM concentration allowed by Federal Law. Reducing...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## danbono (Nov 11, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Hope you are not simmering with the cure in it.


Hi I did simmer with the cure in it?
Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Nov 11, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Dan, I gave you a summary in the thread on the other fourm, but here the link to Pop's explanation of why his brine does work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi All I used the DiggindDogFarm calculator, here is what I came up with.
I had to a change my measurements my flat was only 2 lbs.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Total meat & water 2116 grams New measurements 5.28 grams cure..37 salt.21 sugar..5.28 grams of cure=1.5 teaspoon.Doesn't look like much cure? Water is 1.5 quarts.?
Now I need a good rub/black pepper & corandier for the smoking part.Last one was way too peppery for my taste.
Thanks DanB
PS The 2 lb flat is now brining, for 5 -7 days.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 11, 2020)

danbono said:


> Hi All I used the DiggindDogFarm calculator, here is what I came up with.
> I had to a change my measurements my flat was only 2 lbs.
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't take much cure to get the job done.  I get 5.44g of Cure #1, because I added the weight of sugar and salt to the weight of the meat and water. 

I would echo the others in that Cure #1 should be added to a cool brine, as simmering degrades the effectiveness.  I can not tell you how much the nitrites are affected, only that many reliable sources don't recommend it.  Typically, the  procedure is to take some of your brining water and simmer it with any aromatics to release their flavor, then add salt and dissolve, then add sugar and dissolve.  Add the remaining water and allow to brine to cool before adding Cure #1.  A shortcut is to reduce the remaining water and add ice, but allowing the aromatics to "steep" in water for a few hours as it cools back down makes for more flavor. 

The flavor of a pastrami rub is based on pepper, coriander, and garlic.... with some signature seasonings mixed in. You want to avoid salt since the meat has been corned.  Here s my pastrami rub and it's enough for a couple of brisket flats. Since you want a less peppery rub , maybe reduce the black pepper by 50%, then taste it and go from there.  You might find that increasing the garlic and onion will offset the pepper flavor too.  Other things I've seen in pastrami rubs are  Turbinado sugar, juniper berries, ginger, cloves and nutmeg.   (I wrote an article years ago that includes some sweet glazes for Pastrami submitted by an Irish gentleman that has "off the boat" heritage if you are interested...)

*~thirdeye's~ Pastrami Rub*
4 tablespoons freshly ground black pepper (more if you like it peppery)
1 teaspoon ground coriander
1 teaspoon granulated garlic powder
1 teaspoon onion powder
2 teaspoons Canadian/Montreal Steak seasoning
1/2 teaspoon thyme, dried
1 teaspoon paprika
Combine all ingredients and mix thoroughly.


----------



## danbono (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi I will it it a try and make some adjustments with the black pepper. I did see some rubs with  juniper berries. I haven't seen any   juniper berries in my markets here in NJ.
OK next time  won't simmer the cure.Should I add more cure to the brine now?

My next adventure is my 2nd attempt at smoked sausages. The 1st attempt didn't work out too good.The color was nice but they were hard and tasteless.I did use a package premix. I'm going to  grind 3 lbs each of pork butt & brisket trimmings.So one will, be pork the other beef.
Thanks Dan
1st attempt at smoked sausages. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/1st-time-smoking-sausages.302548/


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 11, 2020)

danbono said:


> Hi I will it it a try and make some adjustments with the black pepper. I did see some rubs with  juniper berries. I haven't seen any   juniper berries in my markets here in NJ.
> *OK next time  won't simmer the cure.Should I add more cure to the brine now?*



I'm afraid I'm not the one to answer that, I have no idea how long nitrites take to 'degrade' when they are in simmering water, or how much efficiency they actually loose.   We do know that in a dry cure or curing brine, sodium nitrite likes to work at 35° to 40°,  and at lower temps it slows down.  At higher temperatures it works faster but when meat gets above 40° the bacteria can multiply which we don't want.

I wonder if brining a couple of days longer would be an option.  I do know people that increase curing time when their refrigerator is in the 34°-35° range.


----------



## danbono (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi All Question after 7 days in the brine, how long can I keep it uncovered in the fridge?
Thanks Dan


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 18, 2020)

The cure combined with refrigerator temps both work in your favor. I'm guessing you only need to delay smoking a few days? The only problem I could see is drying the surface too much if you held it too long. Have you seasoned it yet?


----------



## danbono (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi Here is where it stands now. I'm hoping to get it into the smoker tomorrow.
Thanks Dan
PS I hope I didn't over seasoning it, like the 1st time.


----------



## danbono (Nov 21, 2020)

danbono said:


> Hi Here is where it stands now. I'm hoping to get it into the smoker tomorrow.
> Thanks Dan
> PS I hope I didn't over seasoning it, like the 1st time.


Hi Pastrami is finally done. Looks much better then it taste. Still a good eat for sandwiches.Could have used more  black pepper &  coriander. I'll get "IT" right one of these days. 
Thanks for ALL your help.
Dan


----------



## danbono (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi All I heated up a few slices for my picky wife to taste.She said it was real good. It just need Rye bread & mustard.
Thanks Dan


----------

